# Hi  Versionsstände



## gravieren (22 Februar 2007)

Hi Admin

Wollte auch was schreiben,
darf aber nicht in FAQ-Versionsstände antworten :icon_frown: 


*S7 Programming and Configuration *
STEP 7 Lite V3.0 incl. SP1 STEP 7 Lite V3.0 incl. SP2 STEP 7 V5.2 Professional 2002 
STEP 7 V5.3 Professional 2004 SR2
STEP 7 V5.3 Professional 2004 SR3
STEP 7 V5.4 Professional 2006 
STEP 7 V5.4 Professional 2006 SR1 
STEP 7 V5.1
STEP 7 V5.2 
STEP 7 V5.3 
STEP 7 V5.4 
STEP 7 V5.4 SP1 
STEP 7 V5.4 SP2 
S7-GRAPH V5.2 
S7-GRAPH V5.3 SP2 
S7-SCL V5.2 
S7-SCL V5.3 SP1 
S7-PLCSIM V5.0  
S7-PLCSIM V5.2  
S7-PLCSIM V5.3 SP1 
S7-PDIAG V5.3  
S7-PDIAG V5.3 SP1 
S7-HIGRAPH V5.2 
S7-HIGRAPH V5.3 
S7 Distributed Safety V5.2 
S7 Distributed Safety V5.3 
S7 Distributed Safety V5.4 
S7 Distributed Safety V5.4 SP1 
S7 Distributed Safety V5.4 SP2 
S7 Distributed Safety V5.4 SP3 
S7 F Systems V5.2 SP4 
S7 Hsystems V5.2 SP1 
S7 F-Config 5.2 ... 5.5 

TeleService V5.2  
TeleService v6.0 SP1 
D7 SYS V6.1 
D7 SYS V6.2 
D7 SYS V6.2 SP1  
D7 SYS V6.2 SP2 
BATCH V6.1 SP1 inside PCS7 v6.1 SP1 
BATCH V6.1 SP3 
CFC V5.2 
CFC V6.0 
CFC V6.1 
CFC V6.1 SP1  
CFC V7.0 
SFC V6.1 
SFC V7.0 
Logon V1.2 SP1 
Logon V1.3 SP1 
Logon V1.4 
Version Trail V6.1 
Version Cross Checker V6.1  
Version Cross Checker V6.1 SP1 Component Based Automation V6.0 
S7-Technology (T-Config) V2.0 SP1 S7-Technology (T-Config) V2.0 SP1 Reg for install 
S7-Technology (T-Config) V3.0
S7-Technology (T-Config) V3.0 only SP1 
Service Pack 2 for S7-Technology V3.0 
S7-Technology_V30_SP2.zip ( 946296 KB ) 
PDM V6.0 SP2

*Component-Based Automation *
iMap V2.0 
iMap V3.0

*NET Communication Software *
NET PC-Products 2005 v6.3
NET PC-Products 2006 v6.4

*SINUMERIK & Motion Control Software* 
STEP 7 for SINUMERIK Hardware V5.3 
SINUMERIK Toolbox 810D/840D 2004
WinNC SINUMERIK 840D & 3D VIEW 2004
SINUMERIK Toolbox 810D/840D Addon for STEP 7 V5.3 TRANSLINE 2000 HMI Pro RT V6.5 
TRANSLINE 2000 HMI Pro CS V6.5 
Human Machine Interface (HMI) Advanced V7.2 SINUMERIK for WinCC flexible V1.1
SIMOTION Scout V3.0 
SIMOTION Scout V3.2
SIMOTION Scout V4.0

SinuTrain v6.0.3

*Drive ES* 
Drive ES Basic V5.2
Drive ES Basic V5.3 Upgrade
Drive ES Basic V5.4
Drive ES for PCS7 v6.1
Drive ES Graphic V5.1

*A&D Datamanagement* 
A&D DataManagement Agent V1.2
A&D DataManagement Client V6.1

*HMI Software *
ProTool 
ProTool V5.2 SP2
ProTool V6.0 SP2 
ProTool V6.0 SP3

*WinCC* 
SQL2000 SP3
WinCC V6.0 SP3a
MS SQL2000 SP3a
WinCC V6.0 SP4
MS SQL2000 SP4
WinCC V6.2 
MS SQL2005 
WinCC Redundancy 
WinCC/ProAgent V6.0 SP2
WinCC/ProAgent V6.0 SP3
WinCC/WebNavigator v6.0 SP1
WinCC/WebNavigator V6.1
WinCC/WebNavigator V6.1 SP1
WinCC/WebNavigator V6.2 
WinCC/Connectivity Pack V6.1
WinCC/Connectivity Pack V6.1 SP1
WinCC/Connectivity Pack V6.2 
WinCC/Dat@Monitor V6.1
WinCC/Dat@Monitor V6.1 SP1
WinCC/Dat@Monitor V6.2 
IndustrialDataBridge v6.1
IndustrialDataBridge v6.1 SP1 

*PCS7* 
PCS7 V5.2 
PCS7 V6.1 
PCS7 V6.1 SP1
Drive ES PCS7 v6.1
PCS7 V7.0 

*WinCC flexible *
WinCC flexible 2004 
WinCC flexible 2004 only SP1 WinCC flexible 2005 
WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 
WinCC flexible 2005 only SP1 

*Simatic IT*

*Quote:*Production Suite v6.1 SP1 
Historian 
Report Manager 
Unilab 
OOE


WinAC v4.1
S7 SmartLabel v2.0

LOGO! Soft Comfort V4.0
LOGO! Soft Comfort V5.0

*S7-200* 
MicroWin for S7-200 
Simulator for MicroWin S7-200 

*Step5* 
Step5 v7.2

Siwarex U/M hw update for Step 7
win-simocode-dp_prof_v1.3
PRODAVE MPI V6.0 MPI/IE

Easy Motion Control V2.0
HVAC Lite Bibliothek
ET 200S/ ET200pro or ET 200iSP Configurator station 10 mb 
S7CanOpener Unprotect protected FB, FC V  1.30


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Februar 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> STEP 7 V5.4 SP2



Gibts nicht.

Wie kommst du darauf ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Februar 2007)

hallo,
simulator für s7-200  , aber nicht von siemens oder


----------



## gravieren (22 Februar 2007)

Hi   Unregistrierter gast

_



STEP 7 V5.4 SP2
Gibts nicht.
Wie kommst du darauf ?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 

_Muss noch mal nachlesen, werde dir bald Infos geben, ob ich mist gelesen habe  _


----------



## gravieren (22 Februar 2007)

Hi Unregistrierter gast

_



STEP 7 V5.4 SP2
Gibts nicht.
Wie kommst du darauf ?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Stimmt, wurde von Siemens zurückgezogen, wie auch die Version 
S7 Distributed Safety V5.4 SP2 


_ 

S7 Distributed Safety V5.4 SP2 removed by Siemens http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/en/24467141 


S7 Distributed Safety V5.4 SP3
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll/csfetch/24738671/DSV54SP3.ZIP 


Top, bist gut drauf, sorry für die Fehlinformation


----------



## gravieren (22 Februar 2007)

Hi   lorenz2512


Mein Kumpel hat mir folgenden link zugesandt, gibs auch in Deutsch.




http://personales.ya.com/canalPLC/


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Februar 2007)

```
darf aber nicht in FAQ-Versionsstände antworten
```
 
  Nee, darfste nicht, aber super die Liste, wenn die im reinen ist, werde ich sie übernehmen.

Danke, pt


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Februar 2007)

*hibt noch hf1 für plcsim...*

es gibt noch den hf1 für plcsim welcher die probleme mit den iec timern behebt!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Februar 2007)

*und noch was...*

und es gibt den hf6 für wincc flexible!!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Februar 2007)

hallo,
der simulator von dem spanier(habe die vorgängerversion getestet) war recht fehlerbehaftet, in deutsch gibt es den nicht, nur spanisch und englisch, aber ich laß mich einem besseren belehren.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 Februar 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Top, bist gut drauf, sorry für die Fehlinformation



Ich weis. 
Kein problem.
Danke für deine Liste !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Februar 2007)

*noch was:*

WinAC RTX 2005 SP1 HF3 - Wärmstens zu empfehlen, falls man den NVRAM des Microbox PC 420 oder des Panel PC 477 nutzt! Habe diese Erfahrung schon machen dürfen.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24119961

Wer will eigentlich solch eine List auf dem aktuellen Stand halten? Im Ernstfall sucht man dann ja doch wieder bei Siemens.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (23 Februar 2007)

@Onkel

Ich denk mal, so wie das jetzt grad anläuft, jeder der merkt das was nicht stimmt meldet sich . Ist ja auch nur zur Orientierung im Dschungel der Versionen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Februar 2007)

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle schrieb:


> ..jeder der merkt das was nicht stimmt meldet sich ....


Das isses!
Könnte man nicht noch eine weitere Rubrik aufmachen, mit dem Titel "Updates, SP, HF und sonstige Verschlimmbesserungen"?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Andreas Eisenmann (23 Februar 2007)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> es gibt noch den hf1 für plcsim welcher die probleme mit den iec timern behebt!



 Hi  Jochen

kannst du mir verraten wo ich das Hf 1 für plcsim finde?
  Ich kann es auf der Siemens Seite nicht finden.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Februar 2007)

*hier im forum...*

hab ich auch hier im forum gefunden...

http://wito.home.solnet.ch/Downloads/HF1_PLCSIM/SIMATIC_S7_WSI_K5_3_1_1.exe

hf1 für plcsim...


----------



## Andreas Eisenmann (24 Februar 2007)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> hab ich auch hier im forum gefunden...
> 
> http://wito.home.solnet.ch/Downloads/HF1_PLCSIM/SIMATIC_S7_WSI_K5_3_1_1.exe
> 
> hf1 für plcsim...



 thx

endlich funktionieret auch der  SFB 4 mit plcsim


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Dezember 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... jeder der merkt das was nicht stimmt meldet sich ...


ja, so gehts mir auch grad ...
Dass für V11 der SP2 nun 64-Bit-tauglich ist, hab ich ja mitbekommen.
Dass V5.5SP1 ebenfalls 64Bit kann, auch.
Aber die aktuellste Version von Flex-Classic in der Version 2008SP2UPD12, bin ich da uptodate? oder ist das auch schon irgendwo 64-bit-tauglich geworden?
Wer der SUS-Kunden hat schon die Version von V11 SP2+Grundinstallation zugesandt bekommen, um das direkt unter 64-bit installieren zu können?


----------

